# What about strange close-ups?? post your pics!!



## Dogs_with_horns (6 mo ago)

we need some strange goat close-up pics in our lives, i'll go first!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Great timing for me- I had just taken a video of the girls eating their orange peels and got screen shots of all kinds of funny faces 🤣


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Yes I know the last one isn’t a goat but it’s hilarious


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)




----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)




----------



## Dogs_with_horns (6 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> Great timing for me- I had just taken a video of the girls eating their orange peels and got screen shots of all kinds of funny faces 🤣
> View attachment 239197
> View attachment 239198
> View attachment 239199
> View attachment 239202


LMAOO i love these so much, especially the first one 🤣


----------



## Dogs_with_horns (6 mo ago)

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> View attachment 239225


awwwwww the one with the boer sleeping.. all so cute!! 😄😄😍


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

I only have a couple. Trying to help me clean the shelter.Who 
who could say no to these little faces.?


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Just a few


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

So nice to see your goats!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## Dxvil66 (3 mo ago)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😂


----------



## Dogs_with_horns (6 mo ago)

Penguingirl said:


> I only have a couple. Trying to help me clean the shelter.Who
> who could say no to these little faces.?
> View attachment 239227


AWWWWWWW especially the one with brown eyes.. gah cuteness overload!


----------



## Dogs_with_horns (6 mo ago)

Moers kiko boars said:


> View attachment 239243
> 
> View attachment 239242
> 
> ...


LMAO bro, clean your lens!! My fav is the second one ❤❤❤


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

@Dogs_with_horns ...not a bro

Cant clean my lens, its broken. Waiting on a new phone so my pics will.be better. Right.now, thats the best I can do.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Moers kiko boars said:


> @Dogs_with_horns ...not a bro
> 
> Cant clean my lens, its broken. Waiting on a new phone so my pics will.be better. Right.now, thats the best I can do.


Not a bro 😂😂😂 I don’t think there are any guys on tgs that I know of.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Yep..
We do have a few...😁
Im not one of them..lol🤣😂
I work.like one though....dont you?🤷‍♀️


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Oh I didn’t know that lol. Yeah but better 😉😂


----------



## Dogs_with_horns (6 mo ago)

Moers kiko boars said:


> @Dogs_with_horns ...not a bro
> 
> Cant clean my lens, its broken. Waiting on a new phone so my pics will.be better. Right.now, thats the best I can do.


sorrysorry. good luck with your new phone!


----------



## Dogs_with_horns (6 mo ago)

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> Not a bro 😂😂😂 I don’t think there are any guys on tgs that I know of.


LOL yeah like none. I just call a lot of people bro, MB 🤣


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

@Dogs_with_horns no reason to be sorry. Im just not a guy!😁
No way you would know I broke the lens ( with some helpers pulling my phone out if my pocket) Then they stepped on it...perfectly. Soooo I have to work with it to take pictures...But next week. ILL have a used/ new phone. I loved the camera on this one...its not GOAT approved! 😫


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Dogs_with_horns said:


> LOL yeah like none. I just call a lot of people bro, MB 🤣


I don’t care if you do 🤣💀🤣


----------



## Dogs_with_horns (6 mo ago)

Moers kiko boars said:


> @Dogs_with_horns no reason to be sorry. Im just not a guy!😁
> No way you would know I broke the lens ( with some helpers pulling my phone out if my pocket) Then they stepped on it...perfectly. Soooo I have to work with it to take pictures...But next week. ILL have a used/ new phone. I loved the camera on this one...its not GOAT approved! 😫


LOL. goat hooves and phones don't mix!! definitely a reminder to not leave my phone out near my goats 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Amen to that. ☝


----------



## Benjithebabygoat (4 mo ago)

Someone was grumpy...


----------



## Dogs_with_horns (6 mo ago)

Benjithebabygoat said:


> View attachment 239458
> 
> Someone was grumpy...


LMAO


----------



## Ok deer (7 mo ago)




----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Benjithebabygoat said:


> View attachment 239458
> 
> Someone was grumpy...


Well someone woke up on the wrong side of the bed… I mean hay.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😊👍


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

My new buck likes closeups!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The eyes have it. 😂


----------



## TheUnfetteredAcre (Jul 19, 2020)

Must be a thing with bucks and closeups...here's the Zeker.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😁


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Stone 🧡


----------



## Dogs_with_horns (6 mo ago)

TheUnfetteredAcre said:


> Must be a thing with bucks and closeups...here's the Zeker.
> 
> View attachment 240085


LOL there absolutely is something with bucks and closeups, the live for the sole purpose of invading people's space 🤣🤣


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Dogs_with_horns said:


> LOL there absolutely is something with bucks and closeups, the live for the sole purpose of invading people's space


This is SO true!!! Lol!


----------



## Orcakat (Mar 31, 2021)

Salsa and Whiskey!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Aww how cute! ☺. I love the name Salsa! Did you name him/her that?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww 😊


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😂


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## Orcakat (Mar 31, 2021)

I did name him Salsa! It's supposed to be like a Salsa dancer, but can go both ways.

His full name is Jalapeño Peanut Butter Salsa Picante!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Checking for orange peels 😂


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## Megsmarvelousmunchers (10 mo ago)

My quirky Nigerian/boer, Moonie!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😁😂


----------



## Ok deer (7 mo ago)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😊😁


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

My cats favorite nap spot is my forearm 😂








once in awhile she hangs upside down tho


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

❤


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## Myst Farm (Jan 20, 2020)

My sweet Stardust


----------



## Megsmarvelousmunchers (10 mo ago)

My Nigerian doeling Maple


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww what a cutey!💗💝


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😊👍


----------



## FrizzyHairAndGoats (2 mo ago)

This is Betty!😂😬


----------



## FrizzyHairAndGoats (2 mo ago)

Sorry the picture didn't load with the words!😂


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Betty is beautiful and photogenic! 😃


----------



## FrizzyHairAndGoats (2 mo ago)

MadHouse said:


> Betty is beautiful and photogenic! 😃


Thank you!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Im thrilled Im.not the Only 1 that.puts up a cute caption, and no pic! Lol 😂🤣
Betty is adorable!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww 😊


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Cinnabar had a little bit of dinner left on her face being the dainty eater she is 😆


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

That looks good on her! 😂


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😁🤣


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

She looks distinguished!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

MadHouse said:


> She looks distinguished!


Why doesn’t anyone say that about me if I have a little bit of dinner on my face? 😆


----------



## TheUnfetteredAcre (Jul 19, 2020)

I think I love her, seriously. 🥰


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

TheUnfetteredAcre said:


> I think I love her, seriously. 🥰


Her and her sister are actually my favorite girls this year 😁


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Smile for the camera!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

How’d you get them both to have a good smile for you? What are your tricks? 😂


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Boer Mama said:


> How’d you get them both to have a good smile for you? What are your tricks? 😂


They were eating!! Eating makes them happy!! 🤣


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Eating makes me happy too!😝😂🤣 but im not AS CUTE as your 2 girls are!😳😂🤣😂🤣🥰


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Hey, not all of us look happy and cute when we’re eating.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Little man all grown up 💕


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍😁


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

They are still cute! Look at them. Mine would be whinning and not get their hooves wet!🙃🤷‍♀️


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Boer Mama said:


> Little man all grown up 💕


Oh, that is May, not Clifford! I loved her grumpy expression 😂.
But you are right, he looks very similar.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

MadHouse said:


> Oh, that is May, not Clifford! I loved her grumpy expression 😂.
> But you are right, he looks very similar.


Lol… I was wondering at first and I decided it had to be Clifford. Oops… don’t tell May! 😂


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😂


----------



## Brooke Slipke (9 mo ago)

Just a few of them


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Hey, I see you have a dainty eater too 🤣😆🤣


----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

So fun! I love seeing everyone's pictures! 

Here's Kosmo. He loves scritches and is so so stinky. 🤣 


















The girls are more fun to pet. haha.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Kosmo looks like a handful! So cute!💝


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍😊


----------



## TheUnfetteredAcre (Jul 19, 2020)

@Brooke Slipke your fourth pic needs blown up and put on my office door. That is awesome.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😂


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww 😊


----------



## Ok deer (7 mo ago)




----------



## tmmcfarland (27 d ago)

My new babies! Frick (cream) & Frack (black)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😊


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Independence says Merry Christmas


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute. 😀


----------



## TheUnfetteredAcre (Jul 19, 2020)

I need a cow like that in my life.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww 😊


----------

